# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  What's going in next to Starbucks

## yunome12@yahoo.com

See a lot of dirt being moved next to Starbucks on the corner of 19th and Telephone Road.  Anyone know what its going to be?

----------


## 94GTStang

I'll scream if it's another bank

----------


## kbsooner

> I'll scream if it's another bank


Bump

----------


## Mel

Apollos?

----------


## SoonerDave

DQ is opening up a branch location.

----------


## Mel

I'd rather see Apollos, or a Boomers.

----------


## bucfan1512

DQ as in Dairy Queen?  Dont they have a location just a quarter mile to the south of that location already.  Apologies in advance if I have misunderstood.

----------


## Roger S

> DQ as in Dairy Queen?  Dont they have a location just a quarter mile to the south of that location already.  Apologies in advance if I have misunderstood.


It was a joke... That DQ has been open for 5 months now and there can still be a substantial line at the drive-thru.

I haven't seen it backed up in the street for a couple of months but 10-15 cars is still common.

----------


## Roger S

> DQ is opening up a branch location.


I think it's going to be a Braum's Super Duper Center.... They heard they are on the way out so they decided to move closer to the "competition" to keep an eye on them.  :Wink:

----------


## bucfan1512

Apologies, I have just recently moved to the area and missed the joke.

----------


## Roger S

> Apologies, I have just recently moved to the area and missed the joke.


Well fortunately you missed the DQ traffic jams too.... 19th Street from Broadway to Telephone road has more congestion than Mucinex could cure. When DQ opened it had parts of Telephone road closed too.

Now if we could just get a White Castle in Moore I could become a one man traffic jam!  :Tongue:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Well fortunately you missed the DQ traffic jams too.... 19th Street from Broadway to Telephone road has more congestion than Mucinex could cure. When DQ opened it had parts of Telephone road closed too.
> 
> Now if we could just get a* White Castle in Moore* I could become a one man traffic jam!


Before I die, I will be involved in bringing a White Castle to OKC..... MARK MY WORDS!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Easy180

Here is the Fritts Farm response on FB

Hi Louis - The City of Moore cleaned the creek area.  Then we are in negotiations with a potential tenant for the vacant lot.  But I am unable to say more about it until the lease is executed.  We think we are close but it isn't done and it could fail at the last minute.  Will advise as soon as we can.

----------


## soonerguru

> Well fortunately you missed the DQ traffic jams too.... 19th Street from Broadway to Telephone road has more congestion than Mucinex could cure. When DQ opened it had parts of Telephone road closed too.
> 
> Now if we could just get a White Castle in Moore I could become a one man traffic jam!


This is a rather sad statement about the City of Moore that a DQ would generate this much excitement.

----------


## chrisok

> This is a rather sad statement about the City of Moore that a DQ would generate this much excitement.


Yeah, I think it pretty much spoke volumes for the entire metro.

----------


## Easy180

> This is a rather sad statement about the City of Moore that a DQ would generate this much excitement.


Good portion were from other parts of the metro. Most were just in line so they could post about it on Facebook.

----------


## bucfan1512

I would agree with Easy.  When a place like that opens people follow the hype that it brings and start coming from all around the metro.  Now months after it has been open you just have the people in the Moore area using it and like BBQ said that has made it much more accessible (have gone twice and was in and out in under 5 minutes!)  I just moved in behind the Warren and I am still learning the best ways around the area as Telephone is surprisingly busy.  As far as the lots concerned I will go ahead and say its going to be an all you can eat Chinese buffet.  Since we don't have enough of those in the metro already....

----------


## jn1780

> I would agree with Easy.  When a place like that opens people follow the hype that it brings and start coming from all around the metro.  Now months after it has been open you just have the people in the Moore area using it and like BBQ said that has made it much more accessible (have gone twice and was in and out in under 5 minutes!)  I just moved in behind the Warren and I am still learning the best ways around the area as Telephone is surprisingly busy.  As far as the lots concerned I will go ahead and say its going to be an all you can eat Chinese buffet.  Since we don't have enough of those in the metro already....


To be fair I don't think there's been one on 19th St. since the one near Kohls closed. I-240 is more of the "Buffet Row". lol

----------


## bucfan1512

> To be fair I don't think there's been one on 19th St. since the one near Kohls closed. I-240 is more of the "Buffet Row". lol


  Fair enough sir

----------


## Roger S

> This is a rather sad statement about the City of Moore that a DQ would generate this much excitement.


Huh? What's so sad about it? Moore got what everyone else in the OKC Metro area wanted first. The City gained a lot of tax dollars from a lot of people that live outside of Moore that they might not have gotten otherwise.

----------


## HamWx

I asked one of the managers at Chick-fil-a and he says it'll be a Verizon store. His story was similar to the info above in that there are still some loose ends before a definite announcement can be made.

----------


## jn1780

> I asked one of the managers at Chick-fil-a and he says it'll be a Verizon store. His story was similar to the info above in that there are still some loose ends before a definite announcement can be made.


It sounds boring enough to be true so Im sure its true. lol

----------


## bille

> It sounds boring enough to be true so Im sure its true. lol


Agreed!  I felt the same let down when I realized that in front of Warren we're getting a new mattress store!  Yay!!

----------


## vaflyer

> I asked one of the managers at Chick-fil-a and he says it'll be a Verizon store.


I have heard the same thing but from a different source.

----------


## Tavia

It has been confirmed on Fritts Farm Facebook page, it will be a Verizon store.  They have posted plans for the building.

----------


## rxis

Seriously? With all the traffic and buzz, Verizon store is all that they can come up with for a corner lot?

----------

